# The Bucket List :3



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

List a number of positive things (material or immaterial) you wish to do before you die!

You can list down as many as you like! 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Ok, let me start first.

I wish to:

1. Go paragliding
2. Go on a cruise
3. Travel 
4. Learn another language 
5. Watch a shooting star pass by
6. Laugh so hard my stomach aches
7. Hug as many people as possible to spread the smile 
8. Learn to ride a bicycle
9. Encounter interesting people who'd include me in their life as a good friend 
10. Maybe write a book, who knows? 

Now it's *YOUR* turn!


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Errr....


----------



## Christian S (Aug 2, 2012)

1. Become a pilot (hopefully professional)
2. Travel
3. Learn an instrument
4. Run a business
5. Make a fortune
6. Become a philanthropist
7. Find a partner
8. Build my own home


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Beat minesweeper
beat sollitare
beat pac man
burn all the above
express myself to the fullest
get on my own
travel with friends 
see the snow
be a cool old uncle


----------



## Parcius (Jun 3, 2012)

1. Get an education
2. Travel around the world
3. Live in another country for awhile
4. Have my own house
5. Road trip in the u.s
6. Be in a helicopter
7. Have friends
8. Learn to play the guitar
9. Go on weekends to London
10. Have a real english breakfast
11. Be happily married
12. Have children
13. Be happy

That's all I can think of for now


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

- have a boyfriend :3
- travel
- learn muay thai
- achieve flat stomach
- loss 15 kg and wear cool clothes
- be able to swim, at least to float lol
- be able to drive
- see abundant snow
- hiking
- decorating own room
- bake cakes
- have a corgi
- spa
- learn rhythmic gymnastic (want this after seeing olympiade 2012 :b)


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

1. Lose virginity
2. Get enough money to buy some drugs and be high all the time
3. Travel around the world


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

1. Do mushroom for one more time.
2. Watch, listen and play all the movies/games/music im looking forward to.
3. Go to parties.
4. Have a motorcycle.
5. My own house rather then apartment.
6. A fox as a pet.


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

1. Run a marathon
2. Get a doctoral degree
3. Sell a painting 
4. Get a driver's license
5. Live abroad for a while 
6. Learn German language
7. Find a partner for life


----------



## Disintegration (Sep 8, 2012)

1. Find true happiness.
2. Be content with my life and who I am.
3. Experience mutual love.
4. Find that magic place where it all comes together.
5. Be self-sufficient.
6. Cheat death.
7. Swim with a whale.
8. Walk across the United States.
9. Go trainhopping.
10. Feel alive.


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

everyone.. keep your bucket lists comin'


----------



## roseblood (Mar 1, 2010)

-Be naked in a jungle
-Go on a road trip and eat nothing but pop tarts and Doritos with my future Irish Wolfhound 
-Be a passenger on the _Venice-Simplon Orient Express_
-Fall crazy and passionately in love
-Study art abroad (!!)

I'll add more later!


----------



## Luctor (Aug 10, 2012)

1. Find love
2. Travel
3. Win some awards for my work
4. Earn more money
5. Jump off a bridge with/without a bungee cord


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

See my kids graduate hs & college
See them get married
Hold my grandkids
Learn how to forgive my girlfriend
Graduate, finally, 24 yrs later
See a game at every MLB stadium
Skydive
Go to Mardi Gras in New Orleans
Bring in the New Year in Las Vegas
Read every book by Tom Clancy
Read every book by David Baldacci


Already Done:
Make love on the beach
Be Front Row at a Metallica concert
Drop Acid
See the Dallas Cowboys play
See a World Series game
Go to Disneyworld
Go on a cruise


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

:3

• Ride the Kingda Ka
• Paragliding
• Roadtrip through Asia (From Kazachstan till China)
• Be a succesful architect
• Go to the Solomonislands
• Go to Madagaskar
• Go to Ibiza (and partay!)
• Have an amazing prom (plus elegant dress)
• Learn to play an instrument
• Learn Farsi and Japanese
• Go to an book auction and buy an really old first print
• Travel to learn more about Buddhism and Hinduism
• Go to a real, crazy party

And maaaaaannnny more things..


----------



## Gribble (Sep 2, 2012)

B l o s s o m said:


> 1. Go paragliding


OH MY GOD me too! And skydiving! 



louiselouisa said:


> - have a corgi


eeeeeeeeeee corgi



Disintegration said:


> 7. Swim with a whale.
> 8. Walk across the United States.
> 9. Go trainhopping.


Most admirable goals! Always wanted to hop a train, planning to walk across the US 



roseblood said:


> -Be naked in a jungle


Yaaaaay! :b



Strwbrry said:


> :3
> • Go to an book auction and buy an really old first print


Mmmm, old book smell

Okay, new bucket list: I want to hike the PCT, live in a house on the coast, write a graphic novel and have my own dog which I will call Boomer.


----------



## rayantrifoli (Sep 10, 2012)

** jumps from an aircraft and uses a parachute to land
** road trip by motorcycle in Europe 
** have a good family
** have PhD ( Canada ) as doctoral degree
** deal with of associations


----------



## yna (Jul 27, 2012)

- Get a PhD in Psychology before I turn 30 
- Take flying lessons for fun 
- Swim with dolphins, go water rafting and scuba diving 
- Learn at least a third language to fluency 
- Move to NYC
- Write a book and get it published 
- Conduct a study and get it published in a reputable journal 
- Complete my MUA program sometime this year 
- Learn to play the guitar well 
- Watch a meteor shower and solar eclipse
- Get a pixie cut
- Take up archery 
- Shoot a gun (in a shooting range XD)


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Visit California.
Go Surfing In Hawaii.
Rides BMX With Mat Hoffman.
Play Guitar With Billie Joe Armstrong.
Visit Japan & Australia.
Pull A Backflip On BMX Bike.
Swim With A Great White Shark.
Lose Some Money In Las Vegas.
Drive A Lambo.
Drive A Race Car.


----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)

-Travel around Europe for a year
-Learn German
-Meet new friends
-find a job i enjoy
-Run the London marathon 
-Swim in one of those ice pools in Scandinavia 
-bungee jump of a large bridge
-Meet a nice girl to spend the rest of my life with


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Fall in love
Have a career
Save up enough money so I can traval around the world for a year
Join a humanitarian group for awhile and help people in poor countries
Fix relationship with my family
Have friends
Feel normal one day


----------



## sporteous (Mar 26, 2012)

1. Go to the peru and experience Ayahuasca.
2. Extensively learn buddhist teachings and practices.
3. Create a pill that releases people from anxiety FOREVER.
4. Experience every single feeling possible to the maximum.
5. Have BABIES.


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

1. Visit Machu Picchu
2. Live abroad
3. Punch my dad in the face real hard
4. Get over my SA? This should be on everyone's list.
5. Successfully stop using the non-phrase 'Ummmm?' 
6. Learn Japanese then take a long vacation in Tokyo
7. Go back in time to tell my younger self: "Don't pick the tall one!" 
8. Swim in the Dead Sea
9. Skinny dip with a prospective interest 
10. Get over my writer's block and write a book about something unique
11. Race a stranger on the Autoban


----------



## Marleywhite (Aug 24, 2012)

1. skydiving
2. visit every country in the world
3.Education
4. drive motorcycle
5.meet my favorite rock star
6. experience no gravity
7. learn how to handle a gun
8. train hopping
9.Find Love
10. Have a child
that is all i can think of for now


----------



## Myluckystar (Sep 29, 2012)

Travel ..especially to Spain!
Meet new people (who accept me)
Overcome my anxiety 
Have a girlfriend who loves me 
Write a book with my best friend
Go to the rock concerts I haven't gone to yet
Be hugged (like in my dreams)
Discover my talent
Find a good career
Make a music video..lol
Go back to the theme parks in Orlando, Florida
Make a difference in someone's life

...and probably more haha!


----------



## Bluemonster (Feb 15, 2012)

- Learn Japanese
- Travel to Japan 
- Learn Korean
- Travel to South Korea
- Get a degree
- To live in Japan or South Korea 
- Sort my SA out
- Be truly happy
- Get a job that I love doing
- Bungee jump over water
- Go on the worlds tallest rollercoaster


----------



## spades07 (Feb 23, 2011)

-navigate my way out the maze(TM)


----------



## spammer1234141 (May 22, 2012)

1. Get a girlfriend that I can be with for life
2. Learn to speak all the languages
3. Program a robot that can think like a human. (artificial intelligence)
4. Figure out why the universe exists
5. Read all the trivia and facts in the world
6. Overcome my social anxiety
7. Conduct an orchestra
8. Travel to all the countries
9. Reach self-actualization
10. View all the constellations


----------



## Adorn (Sep 28, 2012)

1. Go to Art Center and graduate
2. Create my own gaming company and have it be successful
3. Have my own condo
4. Taste every food from every country
5. Go Paint-balling
6. Watch every movie on imdb top 250 list
7. Complete my Morgan Freeman impersonation 
8. Learn some martial arts 
9. Find love
10. Start my Youtube channel
11. Learn parkour
12. Meet Quentin Tarantino <3


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

what else is on your bucket lists ?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Become A Marine.
Give a man a friendship attack.
Fire a dangerous weapon.
Find more friends.


----------



## soundofsilence (Apr 3, 2009)

travel all across europe
move out!!!
find a job that fulfills me
be happily married
have children
skydive!
go scuba diving
find a group of friends (or even just a best friend) that i can be myself with and who i can party it up with lol
go on an african safari, in africa (maybe in botswana)
feel confident in a bikini


----------



## Matt in the Hat (Dec 9, 2012)

- Go to university and earn a degree
- Travel the world
- Finish the book I'm writing and get it published
- Make something of myself
- Find that special someone to settle down and raise a family with
- And the big one, finally be free of my SA and be able to do anything without fear.


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

*Own a motorcycle
*Travel around the world
*Become fluent in Japanese, Chinese, Korean and / or any other Asian languages
*Go on a cruise
*Go Sky diving
*Go Paragliding
*Graduate


----------



## 111 (Jan 11, 2013)

Maybe suicide.


----------



## hippiegirl23 (Jan 13, 2013)

aw your list is so adorable, i'm sure you will achieve all those things and more 

mine:

I wish to:

1. live in a city with a beach
2. fall in love 
3. help people
4. be happy with my life
5. have a good self steem
6. have a lovely house
7. have kids
8. finding what i love in life
9. write a book
10. love more and be loved


----------



## Viruna (Aug 20, 2012)

I like this thread. Very positive, and I really enjoy reading everyone elses bucketlists.

Here is mine :roll :

1. Learn how to Sail and Sail the world.
2. Go whale watching
3. See the "Wonders of the world".
4. Become fluent in Arabic and Chinese.
5. Create my own language and get at least one other person to speak it fluently with me.
6. Witness a total solar eclipse.
7. Spend a day blind (blindfolded).
8. "Master" at least one instrument.
9. Write a book that consists of my thoughts and experiances while living, to leave behind for the people I love.
10. Ufo hunt with someone.
11. Have a staring contest with someone for at least one hour and win.
12. Protest against somthing with signs and everything.
13. Hold up a free hugs sign in a town I have never been in and spead some love.
14. Become self sufficient as much as possible "away" from society.
15. Make a documentary.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Play the guitar better
Learn to play bass guitar
Play music with other people
Start to run again
Maybe start a private shelter for dogs in need.. Or whatever u call it.
Get a nice truck


----------



## quitetheshocker (Jan 17, 2013)

- Overcome depression and SA
- Get a job and keep it
- Go to college and earn a degree
- Become great at art and drawing
- Become a good writer and storyteller
- After achieving two of the above, start a webcomic series


----------



## mcgilicutty (Apr 9, 2012)

A very inspiring thread!


----------



## heyperson (Feb 17, 2013)

1. Go skydiving
2. Get matching tattoos with someone
3. Bump into my first love in the future and marry him
4. Become a awesome digital artist 
5. Love myself
6. Take care of my mom when shes older


----------



## Cheskey (Jul 6, 2012)

-Move out
-Get a pilot license 
-Spend more time with my online friends irl
-Be well enough to be out of the treatment centre
-Spend a day randomly going on busses
-Order in
-Order for myself at a restaurant 
-Learn sign language
-Stop going mute
-Get a tattoo
-And a nose piercing
-Stretch my ears to 6ml
-Get nipples pierced
-Get hips pierced
-Dipdye my hair
-Grow out of (or into?) my fat cheeks
-Kiss a girl
-Kiss a stranger
-Get high
-Get drunk


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Boston Marathon


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

.: Hug all the cats.
.: Travel, or live some kind of transient lifestyle.
.: Visit the Louvre.
.: Learn another language.
.: Teach English as a foreign language.
.: Graduate.
.: Have passionate/wild sex with a particular girl from this site that shall not be named at this juncture.
.: Have some more interesting conversations with hobos who give questionable relationship advice that sounds ridiculous at the time but eventually turns out to be true.
.: Write a novel or two.
.: Go to a Man United home game.
.: View Earth from space.
.: Pat a sloth.
.: Enrich more lives than I destroy.
.: Achieve whatever amount of karma is required to ensure I reincarnate as a cat.


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

1) Climb to the tip of Mt. Talinis and view all of ****** Oriental which surrounds it
2) Travel around the world and eat different delicacies
3) Go scuba diving 
4) Go sky diving
5) Ride a hot air balloon
6) Learn to fly a plane
7) Drive a 16-wheeler truck at top speed
8. Learn German, French Japanese, Russian, Mandarin, and Spanish and apply them
9) Travel to the preCambrian era
10) Buy a 10 acre spot on the moon
11) Become a marine biologist or an archaeologist, or a paleo-botanist
12) Resurrect a trilobite
13) Do some hot, wild, passionate sex (with an amazing girl I've yet to meet) on an secret beach
14) Bike from Dumaguete to Siaton
15) Fund a bridge connecting ****** and Cebu and have it named in my honour!


----------



## RaydonTheAngel (Feb 24, 2013)

-Become a pro artist
-Get some qualifications
-Be independent
-Buy all the manga I want
-Visit Japan
-Get music lessons
-Perform on a stage at least once
-Get my drivers licence
-Get Hinata's hair style
-Start a manga cafe in Florida
-Make my Aaron LeLion character famous
-Learn Japanese so I can watch anime without subtitles
-Buy some clothes...


----------



## deuss (Dec 15, 2012)

- Akihabara, Japan
- Blue lagoon in Iceland
- Go to a crazy metal concert (crazy energy there haha)
- kiss someone, haha


----------



## Stradivari (Jan 27, 2013)

Play in a professional Symphony
Perform as a soloist
Make a career of music
Learn japanese
Knowing I made a difference in a few peoples lives


----------



## deadgirlrunning (Jul 7, 2012)

Get a minimum wage job again
Grow out my pixie cut
Finish getting my AA degree and transfer somewhere far away
Make close friends
Date guys
Travel
Go to a nude beach
Do shrooms
"Find myself"
Get a job doing something I LOVE


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

There's a lot I want to do but here's just 3 of them

- Be a proud owner of a Pembroke Corgi. His name ill be Murray Chewitt. 
- Go to Koyasan in Japan and stay in with Buddhist lodging for a few days. I think it'd be interesting to see how monks live. I especially want to see the Okunoin temple and cemetery. It's beautiful. 
- Get into a good illustration program, specifically San Jose State. The words that admission into SJSU's program is "talent-based' is burned into my brain.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

ChampagneYear said:


> There's a lot I want to do but here's just 3 of them
> 
> - Be a proud owner of a Pembroke Corgi. His name ill be Murray Chewitt.
> - Go to Koyasan in Japan and stay in with Buddhist lodging for a few days. I think it'd be interesting to see how monks live. I especially want to see the Okunoin temple and cemetery. It's beautiful.
> - Get into a good illustration program, specifically San Jose State. The words that admission into SJSU's program is "talent-based' is burned into my brain.


Koyasan idea sounds interesting.


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

1. Travel to America & roadtrip all 50 states
2. Get a place of my own
3. Own a staffy
4. Get a tattoo
5. Buy a dirtbike & jet ski
6. Visit Disneyland
7. Rid my anxiety
8. Learn to love myself
9. Buy my dream car
10. Meet a few famous faces
11. Learn Spanish
12. Run a business
13. Teach myself Poker
14. Have a baby boy
15. Just be happy & content with life
16. Find the guy I'll spend the rest of my life with


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

sporteous said:


> 5. Have BABIES.


 Apparently youre male, GOOD LUCK WITH THAT!! :lol


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Cheskey said:


> -Get a tattoo
> -And a nose piercing
> -Stretch my ears to 6ml
> -Get nipples pierced
> ...


 Im sorry but youre gonna look a mess! :|


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

-Obviously to be happy
-See Linkin Park and/or Machinae Supremacy live
-Smoke weed
-Explore abandoned locations which are renouned to be 'haunted'
-Own some form of muscle car and race off into the sunset :3
-Exceed 100mph
-Use a pump shotgun
-Maybe successfully use a throwing knife in self-defence
-Find 'love'
-Be hench :lol


----------



## Bunghole7 (Mar 12, 2013)

you people are crazy xD


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

mcgilicutty said:


> A very inspiring thread!


Thank you :3


----------



## Forwhatiamworth (Mar 3, 2013)

Graduate college w/ a Masters or PhD
LOSE MY VIRGINITY!
Be in a long term relationship 
Own my own house
Go on a vacation outside of the USA


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

write a script and make it into a movie..


----------



## Lonely n Cold (Mar 17, 2013)

1. Have a girlfriend.
2. Obtain some close friends.
3. Buy an ATV.
4. Trip balls on acid.
5. Tune up my poker skills and go professional.
6. Make a cool million.
7. Move to Vegas.
8. Go skydiving.
9. Get a few tats.

:yay


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

monotonous said:


> write a script and make it into a movie..


That would be cool


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

1. Immortality


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

1. Visit Lake Retba 2. Volunteer meaningfully 3. Give to a charity sparlinglessly 4. Live in the natural world 5. Camping 6. Find a pearl in an oyster 7. Have my boyfriend watch me dance 8. Give a home to an orphan. 9. Climb a mountain 10. Walk a 10 m+ tightrope 11. Jump into the middle of the ocean. 12. Grow a wild flower garden and give the flowers as gifts 13. Make and design my own dance costume. 13. Treat people most important to me with great generosity. 14. Visit Montenegro's fjords 15. S in the sea. 

>>> 16. Everything related to my boyfriend, that's more than obvious though  


I'll add more some other time.


----------



## Sadok (Mar 9, 2013)

1.Travel 
2.Become a Software Engineer
3.Skydiving
4.Enlightening someone's life
5.Invent something really cool


----------



## MorgankTaylor (Apr 9, 2013)

Top 10 most common bucket list items people tend to choose:http://realityplex.com/top-10-most-common-bucket-list-items/


----------



## StNaive (Feb 21, 2013)

Travel around Europe
Visit Iceland and maybe stay there; or Sweden
Find a boyfriend/partner
Get paid for my writing(not career, just indie)
Go to a pride parade
Help as many people as I can
Get my master's, and maybe a PhD
Learn another language
Travel all across Canada(How better to truly understand my country?)
Adopt a kid once I'm done all that travel nonsense


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Travel all over the world
Live in Japan for a while
Get some of my writing published
Be an extra on a tv program or film at least once
Work in the games industry for a while doing anything really
Fall in love
Go to stone henge at the summer solstice
Go to loads more concerts 
Go to music festivals
North American road trip (more than one since one would require more than the legal travel period lol)
Find a place that can be my home.
Continue learning Japanese till I am more or less fluent.
Go to a bunch of conventions.
Write an adult fantasy television series.


----------



## EliSummer (Mar 15, 2013)

Make enough money and tell my brother: "You can quit your job. Let's take a trip through the world and let's enjoy our life for a while"


----------



## Soundboy (Feb 16, 2013)

Go Japan and custom built a couple cars. 
Open my garage 
Get my dad a mitsu evo. 

I'll definitely do them


----------



## Johng1986 (Apr 12, 2013)

have a beer with boris johnson cos hes just such a ridiculous man


----------

